# [SOLVED] Have new problem OS Vista doesnt load off cd



## SABRETOOTH (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi I just built new system last night got past last problem here is link to it
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/help-with-build-bios-does-not-see-dvd-drive-268619.html 
Now I try to load the OS from cd so I pop into dvd and power down then restart starts up runs the bios then I get nothing but a flashing _ in top left hand corner doesnt let me type any command 
I need some help here I am at wits end :upset:
Bios see the drive it is first in boot order why is this going on I cant figure it out Thanks in advance for all help
I need sleep but want it running before that lol


----------



## SABRETOOTH (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Have new problem OS Vista doesnt load off cd*

Okay update I did finally get this $^&* peice of computer to start to load Vista I got screen asking me if I wanted to install now I said yes went to screen windows loading files went to another screen with percentages went for a while got up to 13% then bam windows bsod with caption windows has detected a problem and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
So it tells me to restart accept license goto drive options advanced create exend delete and resume 
Well I restarted and all I get is Windows failed to launch because hardware change or missing corrupt file then it give me a few diffrent ones everytime I try restart I get one of these
bootmgr is missing restart if it goes by that I get these
\windows\system32\ntoskvnl.exe is missing or corrpt 
\windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys same as above
\windows\system32\config\system critical system registry file 
keeps telling mr to insert windows intallation disc which it is in there allready 
restart
choose language
click repair computer but I dont get that when I restart I just get what I told you it gets to windows loading file finishes and come back with one of those any suggestions I thought about taking HD out and formatting or deleting partion on old computer but no sata I also dont know anyone near me as I have just moved here


----------



## SABRETOOTH (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Have new problem OS Vista doesnt load off cd*

Solved I found out what it was, a card that I installed from other computer was problem just took it out then Vista loaded smoothly. Why the hell doesnt Vista just say that it was having a hardware conflict :4-thatsba Thanks to all that helped earlier and just being here for me to learn and read other peoples troubles with things. Time to get some goodnight all be back tommorrow


----------

